# audi tt rear seat room for bigish kids



## steve f (Dec 4, 2010)

hi all is there plenty of room in the back as i fancy one for the mrs and kids 7, 12, 15 years of age but we a largeish/fattish family would the kids feel cramped in the back

thanks
steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

Not a chance mate unfortunately.

To drive comfortably my seat is pretty much touching the rear seat. I am 6'1"

There are only 2 real seats back there, and the head room and leg room is virtually non existent.

I'd say 2 kids up to 10 might be ok.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes they would be cramped, my mates kids are 13 and 16 and they struggled to get in the back of mine and they are both skinny :lol:


----------



## steve f (Dec 4, 2010)

we are not tall so thats why we are fat i suppose if we was bigger we would be skinny :lol:

on a serious note my mrs drives as close as she can to the steering wheel so the front seats will be forward but i feel a bit embaressed to go with the kids to the garage and all pile in the car


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

steve f said:


> hi all is there plenty of room in the back as i fancy one for the mrs and kids 7, 12, 15 years of age but we a largeish/fattish family would the kids feel cramped in the back
> 
> thanks
> steve


You could all just go on a diet! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The TT is not really a 'family' runaround


----------



## steve f (Dec 4, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> The TT is not really a 'family' runaround


well what is it then ????


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

steve f said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > The TT is not really a 'family' runaround
> ...


A 2 seater! That's how I consider mine, of course legally there's only 4 seats anyway so you're screwed straight away but I've found that it's more a height issue than leg room, back window/roof line sits pretty low so if your 2 back seaters are less than 5" you may be okay...


----------



## Basilfool (Jun 18, 2010)

Its not just height. My wife does Yoga and has one of those ball things that are about 2ft in diameter and she cant fit one of those in so if anyone is bigger than that then no chance.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just some FYIs.

There's actually a warning on the passenger side which tells you about the maximum height of rear seat passengers. Eseentially, if you do flip the car there is a real danger that rear seat passengers' heads will go through the rear screen and... well, you can imagine the rest. From memory, it's about 5".

As others have said, there is also the problem of leg room. If you and your missus are not tall, then there is the possibility that you could travel in relative comfort - at one of the last TT meets I went to, a family of four had driven over from France.

Finally, The TT is a 2+2 rather than a full 4 seater. It's certainly not a 5 seater.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

steve f said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > The TT is not really a 'family' runaround
> ...


A 2+2 sports coupé. The back seats are "token" and not really intended to be used. You can fit small children in the back ok, and you can cram a teenager or small adult - but it's not safe or comfortable.

If you're looking for a similar sized Audi then an A3 is probably more suited, but the leg room in there still isn't really great but ok for those everyday trips.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

And by small children we typically mean at primary school! Apart from that the back seat is suitable for amputees and hobbits only. Then there is the gap between the seat and door to get in and out of. Basically "large" kids and anyone over 5" stands no chance.

As mentioned, the TT isn't a family car. For three kids, you'd be better off with a dedicated four door saloon.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Major point is that there are only two seat belts in the back.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

> we are not tall so thats why we are fat i suppose if we was bigger we would be skinny


WTF??? hahahahaha

how does this work? being short doesnt make you fat. is this another wynd up thread?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

alun said:


> > we are not tall so thats why we are fat i suppose if we was bigger we would be skinny
> 
> 
> WTF??? hahahahaha
> ...


It does if your weight remains constant.

If you weight 15 stone, but you're 6' 7" then you're pretty slim. If you're 15 stone but 5' 0" then you're pretty hefty.


----------



## steve f (Dec 4, 2010)

Kell said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > > we are not tall so thats why we are fat i suppose if we was bigger we would be skinny
> ...


thank you for explaining this to ALUN some people just post and dont think


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Kell said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > how does this work? being short doesnt make you fat. is this another wynd up thread?
> ...


If you weigh 15 stone and are 5' tall then you eat too much, simple! Unless it's muscle in which case you're built like a safe


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

> thank you for explaining this to ALUN some people just post and dont think


thanks for that... i dont need anything explaining... your height does not determin your bmi . if your fat its because you eat too much and dont exercise enough. its got nothing to do with height.


----------



## steve f (Dec 4, 2010)

alun said:


> > thank you for explaining this to ALUN some people just post and dont think
> 
> 
> thanks for that... i dont need anything explaining... your height does not determin your bmi . if your fat its because you eat too much and dont exercise enough. its got nothing to do with height.


look at the obvious 
15 stone 5 ft tall = fat 
15 stone 6 ft tall you are slimmer simple really 8)


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

:roll: i give up.


----------



## steve f (Dec 4, 2010)

alun said:


> :roll: i give up.


been in a beetle today loads of room in the back are these the same as a tt ?? anybody got any pictures of the rear seats cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

steve f said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: i give up.
> ...


Yes exactly the same :roll:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

this is clearly this 911nutter again trying to take the pi55


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

Should be easy for the mods to see which users are from the same IP address, dunno why they're not all banned yet :?


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Should be easy for the mods to see which users are from the same IP address, dunno why they're not all banned yet :?


I agree they should be banned, it was funny at first but now its just getting beyond a joke. I cant believe someone would actually spend there time doing this what age are they 12


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

been in a beetle today loads of room in the back are these the same as a tt ?? cheers

this threads run its course guys


----------

